# 10 gallon tank in process



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm a newbie to fish and also planted tank keeping. 
Did not plan to have a planted tank but here I am!~ lolz.

*Please give me any suggestions, placement ideas, plant names (perhaps even free plants? )*

There`s probably not much room left but I`ve seen some really nicely and heavily planted 10 gallon tanks. Maybe someone here can guide me. Also any _suggestions for short stem plants?_

My guppy girl is outnumbered by the boys, lol... i ended up reversing the ratio of 1:3 (couldn't help it, they're just so attractive) so I put a divider there for now until I get a 20g tank (...hopefully)

I got a few pretty stems for free so I am temporarily placing them randomly for now until I figure out where to place 'em.

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

What kind of plant is that growing on the architectural
piece, some rare Anubia?


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

mauve said:


> What kind of plant is that growing on the architectural
> piece, some rare Anubia?


um... which plants are you referring to... the red stems beside it or the floating plants on top?

if you're referring to the green tree-like plants _on_ the mountain, then those are fake plants, hehe

but the rest are real =P


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

it might be hard to grow in that type of gravel

i was wondering what are the floating things


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

arinsi said:


> it might be hard to grow in that type of gravel
> 
> i was wondering what are the floating things


yeah... those are mini-frogbits-looking-duckweed  , hehehe


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

nice setup!

maybe get a bit of java moss at the front right corner?

I'm only good with moss so I might be bias on what to put in a tank


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

As far as short, stem plants go, there really aren't any available. Stems all tend to grow indefinately, until they reach the surface, and start growing sideways. Then, they keep growing. To keep short stems, you just have to prune them whenever they get too tall. That's the only real solution, sorry.

Best of luck,
Wes


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I like that rock/wood in the middle- looks mystical  and i love the reddish purple in that plant in the corner!


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> I like that rock/wood in the middle- looks mystical  and i love the reddish purple in that plant in the corner!


lolz, thanks~

mm... there's nothing i can really add to the tank by the way i divided my tank and the big artificial mountain. If I get to choose all over again, I think I might not get that mountain~ but oh well~ at least the guppies seem to like it 

How's your male guppies' tails, GuppyLove?
My guppy girl is pregnant~! i think i'll have little fry is my tank sometime beginning of next week =D


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm partial to the Yellow Mountains....so I like it.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> I'm partial to the Yellow Mountains....so I like it.


lol, if only i can fit that in my tank


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Jen- My guppies fin is still ripped but hasnt gotten any worse, seems to have healed a tiny bit  yay! Tho I think one of the guppies may have eaten one of My new cherry shrimps overnight last nite ... cant find him anywhere! *looks for guilty fish*
is it your "crystal" who is pregnant? wonder which one of the boys is the father, and what kind of fry youll get?! 
Life is like a tank of guppies, you never know what you're gonna get  hehe


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Jen- My guppies fin is still ripped but hasnt gotten any worse, seems to have healed a tiny bit  yay! Tho I think one of the guppies may have eaten one of My new cherry shrimps overnight last nite ... cant find him anywhere! *looks for guilty fish*
> is it your "crystal" who is pregnant? wonder which one of the boys is the father, and what kind of fry youll get?!
> Life is like a tank of guppies, you never know what you're gonna get  hehe


that's good to hear that your guppies are doing well
yeah, yours guppies may take a bit longer to heal but it will soon =D
My Speedy red guppy's 2nd split healed a bit and then it split a tiny bit again on the same spot >.< so i guess it's a normal healing process for them~

i'm looking forward to add some shrimps in my tank too! how are they doing in yours? (other than the one that got eaten or.. probably just hiding somewhere)

interesting how you link life with a tank of guppies~ 
on the same note, you are right, you'll never know what you'll get...
you may think it's limited to three options (Speedy, Luminous or Glow)
but you can't ever be so sure~ especially with guppies, there may be a fourth option 
life never fails to surprise you~

Smiles,
- Jen


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hehe thats soo true  and after 2 days of searching I found that misding shrimp lol
the shrimp are doing great! The new cherry ones are tiny but so cute  
hey jen Ill bet youll like to have a look at this: 
http://www.goldpisces.com/premium/guppy.html
this is the main page of Guppies and theres a menu on the left u can look at all types of guppies... Omg Merah guppies, ribbon fin swallow blue grass guppies, and more. I was looking for a site with pics to see all types I was hearing about like ribbon fin and shark fin guppies but hadnt seen before.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> hey jen Ill bet youll like to have a look at this:
> http://www.goldpisces.com/premium/guppy.html


I've been trying to find something like this website with pics and names
Thanks GuppyLove^^


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

The types of guppies they have are so awesome!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Did your guppy have babies yet Jen? 
I found out today that my cherry female shrimp is pregnant lol


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Did your guppy have babies yet Jen?
> I found out today that my cherry female shrimp is pregnant lol


oOooOo, how exciting!
keep me posted with how it's doing - i still didn't buy the cherry shrimps yet
needa visit Menagerie sometime later for carpet and other plants to give them enough shelter~

No babies yet... but her gravid spot is getting darker and darker... intially i predicted that the fry will come sometime beginning of next week but looks like it might an extra couple of days ~ hehe, i'll keep you posted^^

i went to Big Al in North York today for the first time~ and yes~ there were a lot more diff guppies than the one in Scarb
and... i couldn't help myself... i bought one more male guppy! Very very nice!!!  hehehe

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ooo pics of the new guppy?


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll say for the first time, I'm a fan of an ornament. Nicely chosen piece there!!!.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Ooo pics of the new guppy?


I will definitely post one up to share it with you sometime this next weekend^^ 
(I've been quite busy with school and seminars lately~ haven't been able to enjoy the loOoOoOvely weather!)


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

shadow_cruiser said:


> I'll say for the first time, I'm a fan of an ornament. Nicely chosen piece there!!!.


Thanks Shadow Cruiser^^
I'll be starting to cycle a new 20g tank in the next couple of weeks and getting rid of that divider in the 10g tank (in the pic) once I have more room for the male/adult guppies to stay in the 20g tank~ 
So by then I can better organize that 10g tank and give justice to that ornament 

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That mythical rock looks very good with your substrate. Good job!


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> That mythical rock looks very good with your substrate. Good job!


Thanks, igor.kanshyn~  <3


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Did your guppy have babies yet Jen?
> I found out today that my cherry female shrimp is pregnant lol


Hey~ GuppyLove  
My Crystal guppy girl gave birth yesterday, hehehe
I started a new thread about it, so have a look if you're interested! ^^

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14496

Enjoy~
Jennifer


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Woooohooo *rushes to check out the thread!!!*


----------

